# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Silver trading at $26

## cubical

and change...

Definitely some margin calls and stop loss orders pushing it further. Someone must really need liquidity. Possibly has something to do with a bank that is preparing to eat a huge loss on Greek bonds? I don't know, I am just thinking out loud.

----------


## cubical

$25 

Could get to 20 this week. Would be nice

----------


## cubical

Why am I the only one up watching this? This is an epic move. Down nearly 20% in 6 hours.

----------


## squarepusher



----------


## billjones

I'm watching. Still waiting to pull the trigger.

----------


## american.swan

Speaking of strange moves.   Fiat Korean won went form 1075won/$ to 1196won/$ in an extremely short period of time.  Supposedly, some foreign investors were exiting the Korean market.   I heard on the radio the Korean central bank was "selling dollars".  I'm not sure what's going on.

This is just after banks were expecting the Korean won to go keep strengthening.

----------


## eric_cartman

i'm watching... pretty crazy drop.

i couldn't really care less though... i'm not selling what i have, and i'm not buying any more, so it's pretty irrelevant.  i guess it's signaling another deflationary crash... but i know that the government's will inflate out of it eventually... so this economic collapse is just doing its thing

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Almost back to $28. It's a rollercoaster...Time for some lowball bids....

----------


## James Madison

I would buy if it dips below $20, which looks probable.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

We're almost at a 50% correction in a few days. That's usually worst case correction. Hard to imagine it going much lower. We shall see.

----------


## _b_

Almost feel silly for locking in a price on Friday, but in the long run it won't matter.  If this volatility doesn't involve a good upward swing before morning it might be good to order more.

----------


## swissaustrian

This could go down right until 20.
Tommorow is options expiry, either somebdoy "fixes" the price arround 30 or silver goes down in a straight line to the next big open interest (25 or 20).

----------


## jct74

> *Shanghai Gold Exchange Hikes Silver Margin By 20%
> *Submitted by Tyler Durden on 09/26/2011 03:51 -0400
> 
> Wondering what caused the dramatic plunge in gold and silver earlier? Wonder no more: the CME's counterpart in China, the Shanghai Gold Exchange, decided to follow through with an identical, if more substantial, action to that undertaken by the CME on Friday, and announced an increase in the Silver T+D contract margin from 15% to 18%, a 20% bump; the SGE also noted an increase in the price range limit from 12% to 15%, which will be promptly fulfilled, as margin hikes traditionally tend to lead to a sudden spike in vol, contrary to well-meaning expectations. There was a second announcement, slightly more cryptic one, noting that if volatility were to persist, the SGE would outright halt silver trading (although the Google Translation of this previously unseen form announcement is a little sketchy). Expect to see more exchange intervention in precious metals today. Regardless, those who bought silver 15% lower a whopping, oh, two hours ago, courtesy of the out and out sheer panic, are quite grateful to the Chinese.


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/shangh...lver-margin-20

----------


## puppetmaster

This actually makes me very aware that we are on the precipice of a very large financial disaster very soon....too bad as I am not ready yet for this occurrence.

----------


## nobody's_hero

> This actually makes me very aware that we are on the precipice of a very large financial disaster very soon....too bad as I am not ready yet for this occurrence.


Yeah, same here. I hope it holds off until I graduate next summer.

----------


## Bossobass

I haven't found any news that makes any sense of this. Margin hikes, Schmargin hikes. 50% in 3 days.

I sold high and I'm waiting for the bottom to buy low, so I'm eternally grateful for the magnitude of the drop, but there really is no reason that silver should fall this far, this fast in this global meltdown environment. Silver should be $65/Oz, not $25/Oz, regardless of the paper trades bull$#@!.

Bosso

----------


## billjones

> I haven't found any news that makes any sense of this. Margin hikes, Schmargin hikes. 50% in 3 days.
> 
> I sold high and I'm waiting for the bottom to buy low, so I'm eternally grateful for the magnitude of the drop, but there really is no reason that silver should fall this far, this fast in this global meltdown environment. Silver should be $65/Oz, not $25/Oz, regardless of the paper trades bull$#@!.
> 
> Bosso


What's your target for silver bosso?

----------


## Seraphim

Agreed. If silver keeps going down, a few billionaires will simply say 'Holy smokes that is a mega value investment - 50 million ounces please".

If it keeps dropping, within a few days you will not be able to get any physical - none. Wait times will be in the months.




> I haven't found any news that makes any sense of this. Margin hikes, Schmargin hikes. 50% in 3 days.
> 
> I sold high and I'm waiting for the bottom to buy low, so I'm eternally grateful for the magnitude of the drop, but there really is no reason that silver should fall this far, this fast in this global meltdown environment. Silver should be $65/Oz, not $25/Oz, regardless of the paper trades bull$#@!.
> 
> Bosso

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

What an eye popping shift. Anything below $30 is a bargain, and silver going under $20 is irresistible.

----------


## devil21

I really can't see silver dropping another $9 to $20.  There's a point, which I think is pretty soon, that all the sellers are out of the market and it's all buyers left.

----------


## Seraphim

http://www.kitco.com/kitco-gold-index.html

More evidence that this has ntohing to do with industrial fundementals...palladium in the green.

This is TPTB slamming long standing hard money.

----------


## Bern

> Why am I the only one up watching this? This is an epic move. Down nearly 20% in 6 hours.


1AM on a Sunday Night / Monday Morning may have something to do with it.

~~~

apmex seems to out of inventory on 5oz America The Beautiful (silver) bullion coins.

----------


## simon1911

My wife who does our household groceries shopping told me how prices have just spiked on everyday items. We mostly shop at Walmart and fill in from Kroger. We are in Indiana. Does anyone see anything similar? CPI reported inflation at 3.8% at the end of August for all items and 2% excl food and energy. We're definitely seeing this.

----------


## swissaustrian

> My wife who does our household groceries shopping told me how prices have just spiked on everyday items. We mostly shop at Walmart and fill in from Kroger. We are in Indiana. Does anyone see anything similar? CPI reported inflation at 3.8% at the end of August for all items and 2% excl food and energy. We're definitely seeing this.


I´m not living in the US but the MIT racking prices very accurately on a daily basis. They´ve reported slightly lower prices in August:
http://bpp.mit.edu/usa/
It´s called the billion prices project.

----------


## Krugerrand

> My wife who does our household groceries shopping told me how prices have just spiked on everyday items. We mostly shop at Walmart and fill in from Kroger. We are in Indiana. Does anyone see anything similar? CPI reported inflation at 3.8% at the end of August for all items and 2% excl food and energy. We're definitely seeing this.


Aldi, who has always has the lowest prices on sugar has it at $2.99/5# bag.  It had been at $2.85 for a while and $2.49 not all that long ago.

(of course, that's only one item, which can have other market factors.)

----------


## Bossobass

> What's your target for silver bosso?


As for the bottom, I'm buying tomorrow, come hell or high water. As for the top, I will stick my neck out here and predict silver will finally reach where it should be against the USD... $65... in 2012. I personally think gold needed a correction, but there's no way silver should have corrected at all, much less as precipitously as it did, just no way.

The key in my prediction is the qualifier "against the USD". In the final analysis, what silver is worth against a dinosaur fossil is irrelevant. Whether it was measured against a cow, a bushel of wheat, a drachma or a Ruble, silver has always been silver and it could always buy all of the above.

So, I really don't have a target for silver vs the USD. I see that as largely irrelevant, other than a means to multiply the stack for free. Through trading silver since the 2008 meltdown, I've quintupled the value in USD, but only doubled the stack of silver. That may help someone see what I mean, but I also know that the bankers have Americans so under the spell of their little pieces of paper that most won't pull their root out of their dollars until after it goes the way of Confederate paper and all the rest before them (when it's too late).

Just the way I see. YMMV, etc.

Bosso

----------


## Seraphim

My thoughts exactly.




> As for the bottom, I'm buying tomorrow, come hell or high water. As for the top, I will stick my neck out here and predict silver will finally reach where it should be against the USD... $65... in 2012. I personally think gold needed a correction, but there's no way silver should have corrected at all, much less as precipitously as it did, just no way.
> 
> The key in my prediction is the qualifier "against the USD". In the final analysis, what silver is worth against a dinosaur fossil is irrelevant. Whether it was measured against a cow, a bushel of wheat, a drachma or a Ruble, silver has always been silver and it could always buy all of the above.
> 
> So, I really don't have a target for silver vs the USD. I see that as largely irrelevant, other than a means to multiply the stack for free. Through trading silver since the 2008 meltdown, I've quintupled the value in USD, but only doubled the stack of silver. That may help someone see what I mean, but I also know that the bankers have Americans so under the spell of their little pieces of paper that most won't pull their root out of their dollars until after it goes the way of Confederate paper and all the rest before them (when it's too late).
> 
> Just the way I see. YMMV, etc.
> 
> Bosso

----------


## Bern

Gold/silver ratio >57 this morning.  Physical silver looks damn attractive IMO.

----------


## Seraphim

This is one of the best opportunties to buy into what will wind up being one of the greatest bull markets in documented history.

If I had 100K I would not bat an eye buying all in with it, into silver. No joke. I'd be quite comfortable doing that.




> Gold/silver ratio >57 this morning.  Physical silver looks damn attractive IMO.

----------


## KCIndy

> My wife who does our household groceries shopping told me how prices have just spiked on everyday items. We mostly shop at Walmart and fill in from Kroger. We are in Indiana. Does anyone see anything similar? CPI reported inflation at 3.8% at the end of August for all items and 2% excl food and energy. We're definitely seeing this.


Howdy, fellow Hoosier!  

Yeah, I've noticed this too, and not just in Indiana.  Prices have been going up most other places I've been lately, too.

----------


## billjones

> This is one of the best opportunties to buy into what will wind up being one of the greatest bull markets in documented history.
> 
> If I had 100K I would not bat an eye buying all in with it, into silver. No joke. I'd be quite comfortable doing that.


why are you so sure gold won't outperform when pm's start rising again?

----------


## Seraphim

Am I 100% sure? No.

Does a 56 to 1 ratio make sense considering the Earth produces a 13 to 1 ratio with silver supplies at historic lows? No.




> why are you so sure gold won't outperform when pm's start rising again?

----------


## billjones

> Am I 100% sure? No.
> 
> Does a 56 to 1 ratio make sense considering the Earth produces a 13 to 1 ratio with silver supplies at historic lows? No.


In 2008 the gsr reached 83. You obviously know way more than me. I just don't see why in the short-medium term it couldn't get that high again. Or even why it's less likely than reverting back downward.

----------


## Seraphim

I am a strong long who is very content sitting on my investment for another decade if need be.

Long term fundementals favor silver, in my opinion.

I've said this before:

Gold will do very very well. Silver has more potential, but more volatility. If you are in a situation where you may be forced to liquidate your core holdings at any time, gold is the better play.

If you have a steel (silver?!? ) stomach and are content sitting on the investment for 3-10 years, I MUCH prefer silver.




> In 2008 the gsr reached 83. You obviously know way more than me. I just don't see why in the short-medium term it couldn't get that high again. Or even why it's less likely than reverting back downward.

----------


## libertybrewcity

damn, i was hoping for another dividend increase in NEM

----------


## TheLasersShadow

This looks like a bottom, I think Wed it's going to start rising very slowly yet with high volatility.

----------


## Bern

GSR is down to just under 53 at the moment.

----------


## JasonC

JUST FYI, I owned Gold Resources Corp. (GORO) recently but sold at first sign of the PM pullback. I got a notice from them for a shareholder vote on the company's plans to implement dividend payments in actual gold or silver. A shareholder would have the option to take the monthly cash dividend or let their dividend store up in the company's records until you have enough to request shipment of silver or gold bullion. Some of the questions asked on the vote was "would you be willing to receive in-kind dividends? would you be willing to pay for shipping of the PMs? Would you like a storage facility to hold your metals in?" and a few others i forget... The company is under attack by short sellers and their tricks, but I really like the management of GORO. Plus they are the only mining company I know of that will be paying dividends in actual PMs (if you elect to receive PMs). They have a goal of producing 300k equivalent gold ounces in 2013 at zero or negative production costs (due to using the sale of the other mined metals to offset gold production price)--that's 300 million in revenue at 1500 an oz. gold. Also, the management has stated that part of their financial strategy is to use 1/3 of revenue for dividends back to share holders, 1/3 to reinvest in the company, and 1/3 for taxes. They have both growth and income potential.

Keep in mind, though, that the price could go lower in the short term, but the prospects seem great for this company and I love the management. However, I haven't done in-depth research on the company, but what I have seen so far is good. Do your own research and understand the risks!

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Agreed. If silver keeps going down, a few billionaires will simply say 'Holy smokes that is a mega value investment - 50 million ounces please".
> 
> If it keeps dropping, within a few days you will not be able to get any physical - none. Wait times will be in the months.


I believe that's the game plan.




> "If the American people ever allow private banks to control the issue of their currency, *first by inflation, then by deflation*, the banks and corporations that will grow up around [the banks] will deprive the people of all property until their children wake-up homeless on the continent their fathers conquered."

----------


## romeno182

gold went up for many consecutive years, and being gold the primary metal for store of value used, when correcting makes silver less important in this "field". also the economic use of silver gets under pressure in current economic environment.. so we have 2 pressures down on the silver price: gold losing (temporarly) value as a store of value (making silver even lesser attractive) and on the other side the economic situation (copper also lost 1/4 of its value in the last week)..
add the margin calls of these days and speculative sellers and you get the picture.. but at this point i think there are already many sellers who quit and many buyers who enter

could it go further down? i wish i would know.. probably yes, but at 24 i would buy and would not care if it goes down further

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Interesting times for silver, to be sure. I still hope this dip will continue for buying purposes, but it feels like it may shoot back up pretty fast based on what happened today.

----------


## Schiff_FTW



----------


## 2young2vote

I've always wondered how silver sellers (like Monarch Precious Metals) deal with dramatic reductions in value like this.  Does anyone know?  Does it have something to do with LIFO?  I'm in my third accounting class right now and all I can think of is LIFO vs FIFO, but I'm sure there is more to it and it might not have anything to do with LIFO and FIFO.  Do they just stop selling until it goes back up?  Please explain, I'm very interested in this.

----------


## cubical

> I've always wondered how silver sellers (like Monarch Precious Metals) deal with dramatic reductions in value like this.  Does anyone know?  Does it have something to do with LIFO?  I'm in my third accounting class right now and all I can think of is LIFO vs FIFO, but I'm sure there is more to it and it might not have anything to do with LIFO and FIFO.  Do they just stop selling until it goes back up?  Please explain, I'm very interested in this.


I am sure they have account where they hedge and simply make the spread.

----------


## Joshua2585

Wow... listen to John Hathaway and goldsilver.com praise the Fed intervention in the PM markets by printing more money!!! I find all this financial talk extremely fascinating, but I have to admit that I have a very limited understanding of it all. Someone mentioned earlier that the Shanghai Exchange dumped a bunch of silver or something to that effect. Could someone share with me what exactly is going on? I was trying to find additional sources of what was going on in the market, without much luck.

http://goldsilver.com/news/john-hath...have-bottomed/

----------


## Dr.3D

> I've always wondered how silver sellers (like Monarch Precious Metals) deal with dramatic reductions in value like this.  Does anyone know?  Does it have something to do with LIFO?  I'm in my third accounting class right now and all I can think of is LIFO vs FIFO, but I'm sure there is more to it and it might not have anything to do with LIFO and FIFO.  Do they just stop selling until it goes back up?  Please explain, I'm very interested in this.


This article might help.
http://silverstockreport.com/2011/si...e-changes.html

----------


## Cutlerzzz

> My wife who does our household groceries shopping told me how prices have just spiked on everyday items.


What does your other wife do?

----------


## Seraphim

Just like food commodity producers, they are vested in the futures market by selling future production at contractually agreed upon levels. By doing so they may miss out on huge upswings in prices, but like all rational businesses they are more concerned with longstanding profitability then irrational greed.

If long term fundementals indicate that a 50% rise in an assets price is very likely, the futures market and buyers of future production will look for producers/sellers willing to negotiate prices that work for both sides. There is no garuntee such a price increase will occur, so the contract may stipulate sales at only 10% higher then current market prices. So long as the company/producer has a good business model, selling at current market prices will usually sustain the business, let alone a 10% increase in the sale price. From the buyers perspective, they may feel as though that 10% above current market rates for future production is a steal. 

That's how businesses and investors balance current prices with future risk. 

That's a simplistic explantion.

In the silver market, the cost to produce 1 ounce of silver, for most established miners, is much lower than current spot price. A LOT of their future production is already bought and paid for in a manner that allows them to operate in a longstanding manner, while also attracting investors to purchase said production in a way that satisfies those investors outlook (whether bearish or bullish).

Does this help at all?




> I've always wondered how silver sellers (like Monarch Precious Metals) deal with dramatic reductions in value like this.  Does anyone know?  Does it have something to do with LIFO?  I'm in my third accounting class right now and all I can think of is LIFO vs FIFO, but I'm sure there is more to it and it might not have anything to do with LIFO and FIFO.  Do they just stop selling until it goes back up?  Please explain, I'm very interested in this.

----------


## simon1911

> What does your other wife do?


The other wifes are busy campaigning for Ron Paul, of course. 

So someone I know bought a bunch of British Sovereign gold coins a while back to hedge against the upcoming zombie apocalypse. Does anyone have recommendations on whether this person should go to any silver or not? If so, which specific coins? This person have great concerns about government confiscations so he prefers keeping them with the same numismatic value.

----------


## enjerth

> Wow... listen to John Hathaway and goldsilver.com praise the Fed intervention in the PM markets by printing more money!!! I find all this financial talk extremely fascinating, but I have to admit that I have a very limited understanding of it all. Someone mentioned earlier that the Shanghai Exchange dumped a bunch of silver or something to that effect. Could someone share with me what exactly is going on? I was trying to find additional sources of what was going on in the market, without much luck.
> 
> http://goldsilver.com/news/john-hath...have-bottomed/


I read that and thought it was a pretty funny joke.

----------


## 2young2vote

> Just like food commodity producers, they are vested in the futures market by selling future production at contractually agreed upon levels. By doing so they may miss out on huge upswings in prices, but like all rational businesses they are more concerned with longstanding profitability then irrational greed.
> 
> If long term fundementals indicate that a 50% rise in an assets price is very likely, the futures market and buyers of future production will look for producers/sellers willing to negotiate prices that work for both sides. There is no garuntee such a price increase will occur, so the contract may stipulate sales at only 10% higher then current market prices. So long as the company/producer has a good business model, selling at current market prices will usually sustain the business, let alone a 10% increase in the sale price. From the buyers perspective, they may feel as though that 10% above current market rates for future production is a steal. 
> 
> That's how businesses and investors balance current prices with future risk. 
> 
> That's a simplistic explantion.
> 
> In the silver market, the cost to produce 1 ounce of silver, for most established miners, is much lower than current spot price. A LOT of their future production is already bought and paid for in a manner that allows them to operate in a longstanding manner, while also attracting investors to purchase said production in a way that satisfies those investors outlook (whether bearish or bullish).
> ...


Yes, Thank you.  I was just confused because Monarch Precious Metals buys back their brand of silver at 99% of spot price and if they had bought a bunch at $40oz then they would have lost out.  But that is probably a small part of the business, they probably buy a majority of their silver using futures prices.

----------


## Joshua2585

So... essentially a drop then $8.00 per oz. rise in prices. If I was lucky to have 10k to invest in silver yesterday, then I could have made an $80,000 profit? Is that simplifying it too much? All this finance talk has really got me going. I am feeling like I should go back to school and get a 2nd degree, this time in finance. It has me sitting here wishing that I had more liquidity. There were probably a lot of people that got very rich yesterday. lol

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> So... essentially a drop then $8.00 per oz. rise in prices. If I was lucky to have 10k to invest in silver yesterday, then I could have made an $80,000 profit? Is that simplifying it too much? All this finance talk has really got me going. I am feeling like I should go back to school and get a 2nd degree, this time in finance. It has me sitting here wishing that I had more liquidity. There were probably a lot of people that got very rich yesterday. lol


No. In order to get 80,000$ from 10,000$ you would need a 800% increase in price. I really don't feel like doing the math right now, but if you had 10,000$ you would have made about 2700$ if you bought on the dip.

----------


## Joshua2585

Ya, after reading your post, I see how I could have totally jacked the math up there. I need to go and try to google a formula for calculating that. So, if it went from 20 to 28, that is a 40% increase? Anyway, I will mess around with the math and try to sort it out. Thanks for the response!

----------


## Gideon

So did anyone actually lock-in any physical silver at $26?

I didn't think so...

$32 per ounce is more realistic, and still a good deal, IMO.

----------


## Bern

$26 was hit at like 4am CST.  Not too many peeps were awake when it happened.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Ya, after reading your post, I see how I could have totally jacked the math up there. I need to go and try to google a formula for calculating that. *So, if it went from 20 to 28, that is a 40% increase?* Anyway, I will mess around with the math and try to sort it out. Thanks for the response!


Yep...

http://www.percent-change.com/index.php?y1=20&y2=28

----------


## cubical

> So did anyone actually lock-in any physical silver at $26?
> 
> I didn't think so...
> 
> $32 per ounce is more realistic, and still a good deal, IMO.


I picked up 10 Canadian Maple Leafs for $30/oz at bullion exchange.

----------


## devil21

The bottom looks like $30 to me.  Silver may dip a hair below on and off during the volatility but it goes right back up to $30 quickly after.  Im calling $30 the bottom.

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

Anything below $40 screams B-U-Y to me, in the most vivid flashing letters you can imagine. Silver is going all the way to $50 per ounce, and hopefully well beyond that.

----------


## jrskblx125

i bought 40 oz of silver eagles at 31. if it dips again im gonna buy again. screw buying land with my 15k in the bank!

----------


## tribute_13

Where do you guys buy your silver?

----------


## Krugerrand

> Where do you guys buy your silver?


There are lots of threads about this.  It's usually prudent to have a positive established relationship with your local coin shop(s).  I posted above that I purchased a small amount from Midas Resources.  Their prices are respectable and they are promoters of liberty and Ron Paul.  There's an online dealer that is supposed to be the best for very large purchases (but I forget what it is at the moment ... it may have been referenced in this thread).  Apmex, bullion direct are some reasonably trusted names.

----------


## Bern

> ... There's an online dealer that is supposed to be the best for very large purchases (but I forget what it is at the moment ...


tulving.com

----------


## WilliamC

> So did anyone actually lock-in any physical silver at $26?
> 
> I didn't think so...
> 
> $32 per ounce is more realistic, and still a good deal, IMO.


I got in at $28 and change buying some 1 oz Silver Eagles  but there was a $5 premium and sales tax 

edit: I'd love to be buying more as it dips below $30 but I'm down to my eatin' and gas money for the month 

Fortunately I predict we'll continue to see 20% and greater daily swings as the great silver futures trade continues to slowly unravel, coupled with the wild stock market swings which will drive silver volatility much more so than gold.

The Eagles I just bought at ~$34 each I'll sell when I can get $50 or so, but dang if the price drops below $25 and I can get my hands on any cash at all I'll buy as much as I can.

----------


## Seraphim

If your plan is to sell at 50$ you should be in ETF's and not physical metal.




> I got in at $28 and change buying some 1 oz Silver Eagles  but there was a $5 premium and sales tax 
> 
> edit: I'd love to be buying more as it dips below $30 but I'm down to my eatin' and gas money for the month 
> 
> Fortunately I predict we'll continue to see 20% and greater daily swings as the great silver futures trade continues to slowly unravel, coupled with the wild stock market swings which will drive silver volatility much more so than gold.
> 
> The Eagles I just bought at ~$34 each I'll sell when I can get $50 or so, but dang if the price drops below $25 and I can get my hands on any cash at all I'll buy as much as I can.

----------


## devil21

I usually buy at APMEX.  I have gold member status there so shipping is always $10 flat rate.  Even with their higher premiums APMEX comes out as the cheapest I can find due to this.  My local shops all charge sales tax, which adds up quickly and wipes out any benefit to buying from them at a lower premium.

----------


## _b_

> I usually buy at APMEX.  I have gold member status there so shipping is always $10 flat rate.  Even with their higher premiums APMEX comes out as the cheapest I can find due to this.  My local shops all charge sales tax, which adds up quickly and wipes out any benefit to buying from them at a lower premium.


I'm in the opposite situation since there is no sales tax on metals where I live if you make larger purchases ($1000 or more).  That makes buying at the local shop cheaper than APMEX by a little bit.  I'd like to order from tulving but their minimums are more than I can buy for now (someday hopefully). On top of that, I like being able to walk into a store, talk to a person, and trade paper for metal.  It is a great feeling.

----------


## cubical

Why aren't you guys using the Nucleo Exchange at bullionexchange.com? You can buy 1 coin for the same price you would buy 1000. You can find some great deals there at times.

----------


## tribute_13

What was the high on silver this past summer. I remember it surging.

----------


## devil21

> What was the high on silver this past summer. I remember it surging.


IIRC silver hit $50/oz.

----------


## WilliamC

No way, physical only for me.

I'm poor as dirt and can't afford not to hold onto the few assets I have left.





> If your plan is to sell at 50$ you should be in ETF's and not physical metal.

----------


## kognition

I have started as of last month buying circulated silver quarters for my daughters savings instead of putting money into her account. So i had been watching silver closely since then. I saw the dip, but the reason i was not alarmed was because i knew that it was artificially created by the european banks very likely flooding gold and other metal reserves into the market in order to create more paper euros. And the timing was right in line with it. I watched the euro move slightly upward during that time as monday morning came around. I am no financial guy, just a small business owner trying to get a grasp on the global financial situation. And i seriously must say that the apps on my phone have really helped inform me on all of these financial and political variables. I thought about buying some more coins when the price had dropped, but i have to limit my monthly amount with a business to run and mortgage etc.

----------


## Seraphim

Why sell at 50$ then?

I concur with Mike Maloney:

"First then threat of deflation (2008), a helicopter drop (base money cash infusion/expansion), then large inflation...and then REAL deflation...then hyperinflation."


The world is running out of fiscal options. I'm a little confused as to why you would want to sell at 50$. When viewed through the lens of history, society is setting itself up for a crash and burn scenario.

To each his own, I suppose.






> No way, physical only for me.
> 
> I'm poor as dirt and can't afford not to hold onto the few assets I have left.

----------


## WilliamC

> Why sell at 50$ then?
> 
> I concur with Mike Maloney:
> 
> "First then threat of deflation (2008), a helicopter drop (base money cash infusion/expansion), then large inflation...and then REAL deflation...then hyperinflation."
> 
> 
> The world is running out of fiscal options. I'm a little confused as to why you would want to sell at 50$. When viewed through the lens of history, society is setting itself up for a crash and burn scenario.
> 
> To each his own, I suppose.


I'm not going to sell all of my silver at $50, just enough to take some profits from what I bought at $16. 

One of these days my 270,000 + mile car is going to die on me, and despite being essentially homeless and jobless and dealing with medical issues and being separated from my wife and family I still have to have an investment strategy.

So I'll sell maybe 5 to 10% of my silver at $50, if I'm able I'll just hold onto the cash and if it dips again to where it's worth it I'll buy some back.

Next target for selling off some will be $100, but that's a ways down the road.

Also, the coin store I have access to now will trade metal for metal without going through cash or taxes so as the silver/gold ratio gets to 30:1 or less I'll trade enough for a few ounces of the real PM.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I'm not going to sell all of my silver at $50, just enough to take some profits from what I bought at $16. 
> 
> One of these days my 270,000 + mile car is going to die on me, and despite being essentially homeless and jobless and dealing with medical issues and being separated from my wife and family I still have to have an investment strategy.
> 
> So I'll sell maybe 5 to 10% of my silver at $50, if I'm able I'll just hold onto the cash and if it dips again to where it's worth it I'll buy some back.
> 
> Next target for selling off some will be $100, but that's a ways down the road.
> 
> Also, the coin store I have access to now will trade metal for metal without going through cash or taxes so as the silver/gold ratio gets to 30:1 or less I'll trade enough for a few ounces of the *real PM*.


Silver is the real PM.

----------

